# [Storia] La rivoluzione di Sacchi - Parte I



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Ottobre 2015)

È il lontano 1978 quando avviene la prima trattative per la cessione dei diritti televisivi delle società di calcio italiane, una trattativa che porterà la Rai ad acquistarne i diritti dalla FIGC per ben 6 miliardi di lire, relativi al triennio 78-81.
Nell'81 l'accordo tra la Rai e la Federcalcio si rinnova, per un altro triennio, tuttavia la cifra viene addirittura settuplicata, infatti la Rai paga per questo triennio 42 miliardi di lire.
La Federcalcio, a partire dal 1981, infatti aveva potuto fare leva sulla proposta di una holding privata, la quale si era detta disposta ad offrire molto di più di quanto fosse capace la radiotelevisione italiana. Alla fine del secondo triennio, nel 1984, presentandosi ancora pressioni, sarà addirittura il CONI ad esprimersi sulla questione col comunicato seguente:
"Il mondo sportivo, pur avendo avuto incoraggianti offerte delle televisioni private, ha sempre preferito il discorso diretto ed esclusivo con la RAI, in quanto l’ente radiotelevisivo è l’unico per legge ad avere la possibilità di effettuare trasmissioni in diretta su tutto il territorio nazionale".
Le televisioni private a cui fa riferimento il Comitato Olimpico sono rappresentate dalla holding Fininvest, la cui presidenza era retta naturalmente dal presidente Silvio Berlusconi.
Il sodalizio tra le alte sfere della FIGC di Federico Sordillo e la Fininvest di Berlusconi, dunque, aveva permesso alla Federcalcio italiana di scucire per il triennio 84-87 ancora 79 miliardi di lire, quindi 180 miliardi per il triennio 87-90 e 325 miliardi per il triennio 90-93, in cambio l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Berlusconi, il quale era fortemente interessato ad entrare nel mondo del calcio, sarebbe stato particolarmente agevolato.
La Fininvest infatti preleva le quote di maggioranza dell'A.C. Milan il 20 febbraio del 1986, divenendo azionista di maggioranza del club per la modica cifra di 15 miliardi di lire.
I 15 miliardi offerti da Berlusconi all'epoca furono una cifra irrisoria se pensiamo che la Sampdoria di Mantovani aveva offerto la stessa cifra per l'acquisto del solo Franco Baresi, oppure se pensiamo che la Juventus di Boniperti aveva avanzato un'offerta di 9 miliardi di lire per l'attaccante Mark Hateley.
Le difficoltà di Giuseppe Farina, allora presidente del club, nel cedere la società ad un miglior offerente furono però acuite dalle pressioni della stessa Federcalcio, in debito con Silvio Berlusconi, infatti non solo gli azionisti di minoranza del Milan tentarono di ricapitalizzare la società per 10 miliardi, ossia i debiti che gravavano sul Milan, ma Farina aveva trovato anche un accordo col petroliere Dino Armani, spinto dal vicepresidente del Milan Gianni Rivera, che offriva 25 miliardi più la copertura dei debiti, tuttavia con una pronta risposta la Federcalcio italiana invierà un'intendenza di finanza per analizzare i libri contabili del club rossonero, che nascondevano un ritardo di alcuni mesi nel pagamento dell'IRPEF dei calciatori.
Il club, in effetti, era in passivo di 10 miliardi e in ritardo sui pagamenti IRPEF, tuttavia non era il solo tra i club di serie A, anzi era meno indebitato di altre società che addirittura erano in ritardo sui suddetti pagamenti di anni rispetto al club rossonero.
In questa burrascosa situazione Farina si dimette da presidente e fugge in Sud Africa ed entro il 20 febbraio arriva contro di lui un ordine di cattura da parte della Procura di Milan. 
Nello stesso giorno, tuttavia, la Fininvest acquista i libri contabili del Milan, ormai destinati al tribunale, dalle mani dei legali di Giovanni Nardi, membro dell'Ismil, società proprietaria del Milan della quale faceva parte lo stesso Farina.
Il 24 marzo Silvio Berlusconi diventa il nuovo presidente del Milan e viene accolto con enorme entusiasmo dal nuovo presidente della FIGC Antonio Matarrese, intanto entro la fine dell'anno ci sarà il rinnovo dell'accordo con la Rai per i diritti televisivi inerenti al triennio 87-90, anzi, proprio nel 1990, la Fininvest, autorizzata ad intervenire dalla Legge Mammì, riuscirà ad ottenere i diritti della Coppa Italia dalla Rai, come gentile concessione della mancata azione di disturbo. 







Sistemata l'intrigata situazione politica a proprio favore, adesso è il momento di sistemare la situazione sportiva del Milan, nella quale gestione il presidente Berlusconi non avrà oggettivamente eguali. 
Il Milan, infatti, non vinceva alcun titolo, sia nazionale che internazionale, dai tempi di Nereo Rocco, eccezion fatta per lo scudetto della stella del 1978-79, sotto la guida del Barone Nils Liedholm e lo stesso Liedholm sarà sulla panchina del Milan quando Berlusconi diventerà presidente del club.
Liedholm viene quindi confermato sulla panchina rossonera nell'estate del 1986 e Berlusconi inizia subito a muoversi sul mercato con una poderosa campagna acquisti che vede l'esborso di addirittura 33 miliardi di lire, infatti arrivano Giovanni Galli e Daniele Massaro dalla Fiorentina, rispettivamente per 5 e 7 miliardi di lire, Dario Bonetti dalla Roma per 2 miliardi, quindi Roberto Donadoni dall'Atalanta per 10, Giuseppe Galderisi dal Verona per 5 e Stefano Borgonovo dal Como per 4 miliardi, il quale però verrà lasciato in prestito alla squadra lombarda; questi giocatori si andarono ad aggiungere ad altri campioni come Filippo Galli, Franco Baresi, Mauro Tassotti e Paolo Maldini.
La stagione, tuttavia, non sarà positiva, infatti il Milan termina il campionato al quinti posto e viene eliminato agli ottavi di Coppa Italia dal Parma di Arrigo Sacchi. 
Liedholm, così, viene esonerato verso la fine della stagione per poi essere sostituito, per le ultime 6 partite, dall'allora tecnico della primavera Fabio Capello.
Nell'estate del 1987 Silvio Berlusconi, in questo modo, sceglie come nuovo tecnico proprio l'allenatore che aveva eliminato i rossoneri in Coppia Italia, Arrigo Sacchi, il _Profeta di Fusignano_.






Nell'estate dell'87 vengono anche ceduti Bonetti e Galderisi, mentre torna dal prestito al Monza Alessandro Costacurta, arrivano Roberto Mussi dal Parma, Angelo Colombo dall'Udinese e per 5,8 miliardi di lire Carlo Ancelotti dalla Roma, ma soprattutto arrivano due dei tre futuri tulipani: Marco Van Basten, acquistato per nemmeno 2 miliardi di lire dall'Ajax, e Ruud Gullit, acquistato invece per 13 miliardi e mezzo dal PSV e fresco vincitore del pallone d'oro.
In questo modo, alla prima stagione sulla panchina del Milan, Sacchi centra subito la sua prima serie A, a distanza di 9 anni dall'ultimo tricolore.
In Coppa Uefa l'andamento non è esaltante, infatti, dopo l'eliminazione dello Spoting Gijòn con un risultato complessivo di 4-0, i rossoneri escono già nei sedicesimi di finale, eliminati dall'Espanyol che va a vincere 2-0 a San Siro per poi difendere lo 0-0 in Spagna.
In estate il Milan interviene ancora una volta sul mercato e acquista dallo Sporting Lisbona il difensore centrale Franklin Rijkaard per quasi 6 miliardi di lire. La partita d'esordio nel nuovo acquisto sarà la neonata Supercoppa Italiana dell'estate del 1988, giocata tra il Milan campione d'Italia e la Sampdoria vincitrice della Coppa Italia, dove il Milan conquisterà il nuovo trofeo imponendosi col risultati di 3-1 proprio con goal di Rijkaard ad aprire le marcature, quindi di Mannari e di Van Basten: è finalmente nato il Milan degli _Immortali_.
Partiamo dal presupposto che il calcio italiano, fino ad allora, era ancorato all'indirizzo tattico catenacciaro, anche se modernizzato, grazie ad una maggiore componente fisica, grazie alla zona mista di Radice sublimemente messa in pratica dalla Juventus di Trapattoni e dell'Italia di Bearzot. 
Sacchi al contrario riesce a mettere in pratica qualcosa che non solo non si era mai visto in Italia ma soprattutto non si era mai visto in Europa. 
Il calcio totale di Happel aveva introdotto concetti come la difesa a zona, il fuorigioco sistematico e il pressing a tutto campo, Robert Herbin invece mette in campo, per la prima volta, la cosiddetta squadra corta. 
Sono tutti concetti già visti, anche in Italia, infatti la zona viene fatta da Liedholm alla Roma, il pressing viene messo in pratica da Radice, mentre non si erano ancora viste squadre corte e fuorigioco happeliani.
Sacchi dunque fa qualcosa che mai nessuno aveva fatto prima, infatti riesce a mettere insieme tutti questi concetti: 
1) Difesa a zona: la difesa è altissima, infatti la linea difensiva è schierata sui 40 metri; Sacchi ha la genialità di spostare di 15 metri in avanti la linea happeliana.
2) Fuorigioco sistematico: la difesa giocando così alta, ancora più di quanto facesse Happel, deve applicare sistematicamente la tattica del fuorigioco, cosa che non solo non si era mai vista né in Italia, né in Europa.
3) Squadra corta: l'unica squadra compatta e corta, con i reparti vicini e chi si muovesse armonicamente in avanti ed indietro si vede in Europa per la prima volta con il Saint-Etienne di Robert Herbin, capace di fagocitare il campionato nazionale e di andare a mettere sotto il Bayern Monaco del Kaiser Beckenbauer, salvo perdere la finale per mera sfortuna.
3) Pressing alto: questo non è un concetto nuovissimo, lo introduce il calcio totale per la prima volta ma viene messo in pratica, per irradiazione, in Inghilterra, Germania e Italia, tuttavia la grandezza di Sacchi fu quella di metterlo in pratica unitamente a tutti gli altri concetti esposti sopra.
Una squadra che mettesse in campo queste idee necessitava naturalmente di uno stress non indifferente, sia mentale che fisico, infatti allenamenti duri come quelli di Sacchi, in Italia, non si erano mai visti prima e proprio i metodi di allenamento poco ortodossi attirarono su Sacchi non poche critiche.
Questa nuova filosofia di gioco venne applicata in un 4-4-2 molto fluido che schierava il centrocampo in linea durante la fase difensiva, per poi trasformarsi, durante la fase offensiva, in un rombo con Ancelotti vertice basso, Colombo e Rijkaard ai lati, quindi Donadoni vertice alto tra le linee di centrocampo e attacco, mentre le fasce venivano costante presidiate, in perenni sovrapposizioni, dai terzini Maldini e Tassotti.

Galli
Tassotti Costacurta Baresi Maldini 
Colombo Ancelotti Rijkaard Donadoni
Van Basten Gullit​
Sacchi riuscirà a mettere in pratica tutto ciò alla perfezione e a riportare il Milan sul tetto d'Italia prima e sul tetto d'Europa poi, addirittura per due anni di fila.
Nella stagione 1988-89, infatti, il Milan ottiene la qualificazione in Coppa dei Campioni grazie alla vittoria in campionato dell'anno precedente.
Nei sedicesimi di finale il Milan incontra i bulgari del Vitosha Sofia che sconfigge 2-0 in trasferta e 5-2 a San Siro.
Negli ottavi di finale il turno più difficile, infatti arriva la Stella Rossa di Belgrado che riesce a strappare un 1-1 a Milano e nella partita di ritorno riesce addirittura a portarsi in vantaggio 1-0 in superiorità numerica, dopo l'espulsione di Virdis, tuttavia la fitta nebbia che si era abbattuta durante la gara impedirà di proseguire nel gioco e costringerà l'arbitro a sospendere la partita e a farla ripetere il giorno successivo, quando il risultato terminerà ancora una volta sull'1-1 e il Milan riuscirà ad avere la meglio 4-2 dai tiri dal dischetto.






Non meno impegnativi i quarti di finale, infatti il Werder Brema blocca il risultato sullo 0-0 in Germania, mentre perde a Milano di misura per 1-0.
Dalle semifinali la cavalcata milanista sarà tutta in discesa, infatti contro il Real Madrid, dopo l'1-1 del Bernabeu, il Milan vince addirittura 5-0 in casa, con un eccezionale tiro da fuori di Ancelotti, un colpo di testa di Rijkaard su cross di Tassotti, ancora un colpo di testa di Gullit, quindi Van Basten su sponda di Gullit e infine una rasoiata a fil di palo da posizione defilata di Donadoni.
Il Milan, in questo modo, vola nella finale di Barcellona contro lo Steaua Bucarest, campione d'Europa 3 anni prima.
Nella finale è ancora dominio Milan che sconfigge i rumeni per 4-0 con le due doppiette di Van Basten e Gullit, così il Milan diventa per la terza volta campione d'Europa.






In campionato, tuttavia, i rossoneri non avranno la medesima fortuna, infatti la squadra di Sacchi termina al terzo posto, un punto dietro al Napoli di Maradona e ben 12 punti dietro la solida Inter di Trapattoni, rinforzata con una ricca campagna acquisti che aveva visto gli arrivi del duo tedesco formato da Brehme e Matthaus, più gli arrivi di Nicola Berti, Alessandro Bianchi e Ramòn Diaz.
Nella stagione successiva il Milan è ancora in Coppa dei Campioni da campione in carica e nei sedicesimi di finale trova i finlandesi dell'Helsinki che sconfigge 4-0 in casa e 1-0 in trasferta, mentre l'Inter campione d'Italia viene eliminata dagli svedesi del Malmoe. 
Negli ottavi di finale c'è ancora il Real Madrid che il Milan sconfigge ancora, per 2-0, in casa, guadagnano poi la qualificazione nonostante la sconfitta fuori casa per 1-0.
Intanto, a dicembre, si gioca la Supercoppa Uefa contro i detentori della Coppa delle Coppe, il Barcellona di Johann Cruijff: la partita d'andata termina 1-1 con un goal di Amor e un rigore di Van Basten, mentre al ritorno, in una partita abbastanza bruttina, sono i rossoneri a spuntarla di misura 1-0. 
Soltanto dieci giorni dopo c'è la Coppa Intercontinentale contro l'Atletico Nacional di Francisco Maturana.
Maturana studia molto attentamente il Milan e decide di imbrigliarlo con la sua stessa arma, cioè difesa altissima e pressing esasperato disponendosi a specchio con un 4-4-2 in linea.
I colombiani, in questo modo, riescono a tenere botta all'onda rossonera per 120 minuti durante i quali porta con sé un prezioso 0-0, prima che questo sogno venisse infranto da una grande punizione di Alberigo Evani che, subentrato a Fuser, segna proprio all'ultimo minuto, ad un passo dalla batteria dei rigori, il goal dell'1-0.
Intanto prosegue il campionato di serie A dove il Milan viaggia alle spalle del Napoli di Maradona, almeno fino al febbraio del 1990, quando il Napoli cade contro l'Inter e il Milan piega la Roma agguantando il primo posto.
Questa situazione perdura fino all'8 aprile, data in cui il Napoli vince a tavolino la partita contro l'Atalanta, a causa del lancio di una monetina che colpì il giocatore napoletano Alemao, mentre il Milan pareggia 1-1 col Bologna facendosi agganciare dagli azzurri a quota 45 punti.
Nella giornata successiva vincono entrambe e il Napoli vince ancora nella penultima partita del campionato, quando il Milan verrà sconfitto, con grandi polemiche, dal Verona, in questo modo il Napoli stacca a +2 e nell'ultima partita del campionato batte 1-0 la Lazio conquistando il suo secondo tricolore. 
Il Milan non solo perde il campionato ma anche la finale di Coppa Italia contro la Juventus, giocata quattro giorni prima dell'ultima giornata di campionato, dove viene sconfitto 1-0 dalla Juventus di Zoff, in seguito allo 0-0 dell'andata, giocata a febbraio.
Al Milan resta soltanto la Coppa dei Campioni, dove, nel frattempo, ha eliminato il Mechelen nei quarti, 0-0 in Belgio nel segno di Preud'homme e 2-0 a San Siro, e il Bayern Monaco in semifinale, vittoria per 1-0 a Milano e sconfitta per 2-1 a Monaco.
Il 23 maggio, in questo modo, il Milan ha l'appuntamento con la finale di Coppa dei Campioni al Prater di Vienna, dove trova il Benfica di Sven-Goran Eriksson.
A differenza della finale di un anno prima questa fu una partita molto tattica, infatti il gioco del Milan, così come da Maturana, fu studiato dall'allenatore svedese che riuscì ad ingabbiare il Milan almeno fino al 68' quando Van Basten accorcia, riceve palla e premia l'inserimento di Rijkaard che si butta nello spazio e si invola verso la porta dei lusitani siglando il definitivo 1-0.
I rossoneri sono per la seconda volta di fila campioni d'Europa:


----------



## Arrigo4ever (29 Ottobre 2015)

Grazie per averlo postato ,è bellissimo ! Che tempi e che nostalgia...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Ottobre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Grazie per averlo postato ,è bellissimo ! Che tempi e che nostalgia...


Sto rispettando il percorso di narrazione della storia del calcio europeo, diciamo così


----------



## mandraghe (29 Ottobre 2015)

Non hai citato l'autogol non visto di Vasiljevic nella ripetizione di Stella Rossa Milan, autogol che in un certo senso compensò la la nebbia salva milan del giorno prima.

Dal minuto 1.20







Da notare che Sacchi fece giocare Lupetto Mannari (chiamato Grazzianno nella formazione data dalla tv Jugoslava ) al posto di Gullit che, come si sente dalla telecronaca, fu protagonista dell'azione incriminata.


Anche nel turno successivo (Werder) ci venne annullato un gol di Rijkaard buono come il pane, anche in questo caso il pallone aveva varcato la linea di porta, tuttavia l'arbitro non lo vide.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Ottobre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non hai citato l'autogol non visto di Vasiljevic nella ripetizione di Stella Rossa Milan, autogol che in un certo senso compensò la la nebbia salva milan del giorno prima.
> 
> Dal minuto 1.20
> 
> ...


Ottime precisazioni


----------



## alessandro77 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È il lontano 1978 quando avviene la prima trattative per la cessione dei diritti televisivi delle società di calcio italiane, una trattativa che porterà la Rai ad acquistarne i diritti dalla FIGC per ben 6 miliardi di lire, relativi al triennio 78-81.
> Nell'81 l'accordo tra la Rai e la Federcalcio si rinnova, per un altro triennio, tuttavia la cifra viene addirittura settuplicata, infatti la Rai paga per questo triennio 42 miliardi di lire.
> La Federcalcio, a partire dal 1981, infatti aveva potuto fare leva sulla proposta di una holding privata, la quale si era detta disposta ad offrire molto di più di quanto fosse capace la radiotelevisione italiana. Alla fine del secondo triennio, nel 1984, presentandosi ancora pressioni, sarà addirittura il CONI ad esprimersi sulla questione col comunicato seguente:
> "Il mondo sportivo, pur avendo avuto incoraggianti offerte delle televisioni private, ha sempre preferito il discorso diretto ed esclusivo con la RAI, in quanto l’ente radiotelevisivo è l’unico per legge ad avere la possibilità di effettuare trasmissioni in diretta su tutto il territorio nazionale".
> ...



grande ricostruzione e per chiudere il cerchio degli aneddoti, nel campionario degli "orrori" arbitrali capitateci in quella prima coppa campioni vinta, dopo Belgrado e Brema, a Madrid fu annullato un gol regolarissimo di Gullit per inesistente fuorigioco sull'1-0 per i blancos. Per fortuna ci pensò Marco a rimettere le cose a posto..


----------



## marionep (29 Ottobre 2015)

Gullit non era fresco pallone d'oro, lo vinse durante la prima stagione da noi.
Lo Sporting Gijon non venne eliminato con un complessivo 4-0, visto che perdemmo l'andata 1-0.
L'Espanyol non espugnò San Siro, ma il neutro di Lecce.

Rijkaard giocò tutta la prima stagione (1988-89) da centrale difensivo, a causa dell'infortunio di Filippo Galli. L'infortunio di Evani prima del ritorno col Real Madrid costrinse Sacchi a schierare il giovane Costacurta (che da quel momento divenne titolare inamovibile), ma Ancelotti venne schierato a sinistra al posto di Chicco, non di fianco a Rijkaard come mostri nel tuo schema. In realtà Ancelotti e Rijkaard non giocarono quasi mai come coppia centrale di centrocampo con Sacchi, come invece sarebbe avvenuto nel primo anno di Capello nei rari casi in cui Albertini era assente. Sacchi schierava un perno davanti alla difesa (Rijkaard o Ancelotti), due stantuffi laterali (Colombo ed Evani) e davanti a loro la vera chiave di volta di tutto il suo gioco, il giocatore più sottovalutato degli ultimi 30 anni a livello mondiale, Roberto Donadoni. Il quale teoricamente occupava un ruolo di rifinitore dietro le punte, ma in realtà si spostava a destra o sinistra per creare combinazioni con le due coppie di fascia (i terzini sovrapponevano come ossessi in quella squadra).
Squadra meravigliosa, ma col grave difetto di segnare troppo poco per la mole di gioco prodotta. Oserei dire che il pressing ultraoffensivo diventava un'arma controproducente in certe occasioni, contro avversari rintanati ad oltranza, perchè riduceva drasticamente gli spazi di manovra. Non va dimenticato che in quegli anni perdemmo con Ascoli, Cremonese, Atalanta, Cesena, Lazietta di Materazzi... Inoltre la presenza di Colombo a destra (e poi Carbone, Fuser o Gaudenzi nel 1991), ovvero uno stantuffo necessario al pressing e alla copertura del terzino, ma praticamente inesistente a livello di pericolosità offensiva, privava la squadra di imprevedibilità offensiva. Bastò una semplice mossa di Capello (Gullit all'ala destra e due punte, con Evani o Donadoni e poi Lentini dall'altra parte) a rendere quella squadra realmente imbattibile, con una serie di record nazionali ed internazionali destinati a durare forse in eterno (di cui il più incredibile secondo me non fu quello delle 58 partite utili o del record di Rossi, ma dell'incredibile quoziente reti di 44:4 nelle due Champions 1993 e 1994). Arrivammo alla finale del 1993 con un ruolino di 10 vittorie su 10 e un quoziente reti 23:1! Di gran lunga la squadra di club più forte mai esistita.


----------



## varvez (30 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao, vorrei scriverti in privato ma non ho sufficienti messaggi, mi puoi mandare via PM un tuo indirizzo mail? Grazie e complimenti


----------



## Serginho (30 Ottobre 2015)

La teoria secondo la quale Sacchi ha vinto solo perché aveva in squadra campioni, è completamente sballata e indica come il tifoso non analizzi il calcio in senso tattico


----------



## Black (30 Ottobre 2015)

complimenti per il post. E' sempre emozionante rileggere l'epopea del Milan di Sacchi. Ormai è qualcosa di mitologico, con un fascino incredibile, anche perchè avvenuto in un altra era in cui il calcio non era quello di adesso. E poi mi ricordo anche la mia "giovinezza"....

devo dire che non ero a conoscenza di come avvenne l'acquisizione del Milan da parte di Berlusconi. non sapevo che c'erano altre offerte. Anche in quel caso hanno sempre cercato di farlo passare come "il salvatore"


----------



## mistergao (30 Ottobre 2015)

Mamma mia...lacrime!
Ogni volta che ripenso al doppio (o triplo...) confronto con la Stella Rossa mi viene l'infarto, una delle sfide più complesse della mia storia da tifoso, roba che se capitasse oggi ci rimetterei cinque anni di vita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2015)

marionep ha scritto:


> Gullit non era fresco pallone d'oro, lo vinse durante la prima stagione da noi.
> Lo Sporting Gijon non venne eliminato con un complessivo 4-0, visto che perdemmo l'andata 1-0.
> L'Espanyol non espugnò San Siro, ma il neutro di Lecce.
> 
> ...


L'ho scritto, quello di Sacchi era un 4-4-2 molto fluido, poiché soltanto in fase di non possesso il centrocampo si disponeva in linea, mentre in fase offensiva si disponeva a rombo, con Ancelotti vertice basso, Donadoni vertice alto e Colombo e Rijkaard ai lati; lo schema che ho riportato è soltanto la fase di non possesso. Riguardo il difetto di finalizzazione della squadra sono d'accordo con te, nonostante il Milan di Sacchi si fosse guadagnato l'etichetta di squadra ultra offensiva, in realtà risultava molto più difensiva di quanto si credesse, perché in effetti il gioco era basato quasi su un catenaccio, altissimo e aggressivissimo ovviamente, e quindi sulla veloce ripartenza.
Detto questo chiedo venia per per le informazioni su Gullit e sulla Coppa Uefa, sviste mie


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> complimenti per il post. E' sempre emozionante rileggere l'epopea del Milan di Sacchi. Ormai è qualcosa di mitologico, con un fascino incredibile, anche perchè avvenuto in un altra era in cui il calcio non era quello di adesso. E poi mi ricordo anche la mia "giovinezza"....
> 
> devo dire che non ero a conoscenza di come avvenne l'acquisizione del Milan da parte di Berlusconi. non sapevo che c'erano altre offerte. Anche in quel caso hanno sempre cercato di farlo passare come "il salvatore"


Lo confesso, essendo l'articolo sul Milan di Sacchi avrei potuto risparmiare i dettagli sull'acquisizione ma il nome di Sacchi è inscindibile da quello di Berlusconi e se parliamo di Berlusconi non possiamo non parlare dell'acquisizione del club, argomento sul quale ci ho tenuto vivamente a fare chiarezza, anche alla luce dell'odio che quotidianamente la dirigenza mi instilla in corpo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> La teoria secondo la quale Sacchi ha vinto solo perché aveva in squadra campioni, è completamente sballata e indica come il tifoso non analizzi il calcio in senso tattico


Diciamo che è una mezza verità, mi spiego meglio: le vittorie sono sempre connubio di un grande allenatore e di una grande squadra, salvo rarissime eccezioni, quindi non so se Sacchi sarebbe stato lo stesso allenatore senza i campioni che abbiamo avuto. Sicuramente, però, non sono stati *soltanto* i campioni a portarlo a quel doppio successo di fila europeo, come ho già avuto modo di dire, Sacchi, pur non inventando niente, è riuscito a creare un'amalgama tattica alla quale mai nessuno prima, nella storia, aveva pensato, nemmeno gli stessi allenatori da cui si era ispirato, Herbin o Happel per l'appunto.


----------



## Serginho (30 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è una mezza verità, mi spiego meglio: le vittorie sono sempre connubio di un grande allenatore e di una grande squadra, salvo rarissime eccezioni, quindi non so se Sacchi sarebbe stato lo stesso allenatore senza i campioni che abbiamo avuto. Sicuramente, però, non sono stati *soltanto* i campioni a portarlo a quel doppio successo di fila europeo, come ho già avuto modo di dire, Sacchi, pur non inventando niente, è riuscito a creare un'amalgama tattica alla quale mai nessuno prima, nella storia, aveva pensato, nemmeno gli stessi allenatori da cui si era ispirato, Herbin o Happel per l'appunto.



Quei giocatori sono diventati ciò che sono grazie a Sacchi. Avevano di certo potenzialità, ma è merito di Sacchi se hanno migliorato le loro caratteristiche e sopratutto se hanno reso in un gioco di squadra collaudato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Quei giocatori sono diventati ciò che sono grazie a Sacchi. Avevano di certo potenzialità, ma è merito di Sacchi se hanno migliorato le loro caratteristiche e sopratutto se hanno reso in un gioco di squadra collaudato


Sono d'accordo, la verità sta nel mezzo, come sempre. Non è giusto esaltare Sacchi all'inverosimile, come uno scienziato o un genio, come fanno molti ma non è corretto nemmeno svilirlo dicendo che non valesse nulla, che fosse, tatticamente, un copione e che i suoi successi derivassero soltanto dai campioni, perché di squadre piene zeppe di campioni ne abbiamo viste nella storia eppure non sono riuscite a raccogliere i successi che invece raccolsero Sacchi prima e Capello poi. Ripeto quanto detto, il Milan dell'epoca fu un connubio perfetto tra una grande rosa, un grande allenatore e anche una grande società, all'epoca lo eravamo.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (30 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ........... Milan dell'epoca fu un connubio perfetto tra una grande rosa, un grande allenatore e anche una grande società, all'epoca lo eravamo.



Quando nel calcio dei buoni ingredienti si incontrano nel posto giusto , nel momento giusto e nelle giuste dosi, viene fuori una cosa come quel Milan : una prelibatezza unica e irripetibile .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2015)

La seconda e ultima parte della storia del Milan di Sacchi e di Capello...
http://www.milanworld.net/storia-la-rivoluzione-di-sacchi-parte-ii-vt32766.html


----------

